# WW x BigBud?



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if a whitewidow x bigbud strain exists?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

BigBudxWhite Widow
and another
BBxWW

Looks like they are both homeade crosses.
I would get a pack of each and cross your own. 
One of the dudes claims "feminized" I am wary of those statements, some folks think that "selfed" means "feminized". could be hermie traits hidden in them.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> BigBudxWhite Widow
> and another
> BBxWW
> 
> ...



Holy Friholayz!!! they should name this plant, awesome pics too


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Holy Friholayz!!! they should name this plant, awesome pics too
> http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=126683
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those buds dont look all that big, nice and coated but crossed with big bud?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Those buds dont look all that big, nice and coated but crossed with big bud?


Attempts to boost yeild and save potency I'm thinking.


----------

